# How do you hitch up your horse?



## AQHAwindrunner (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a clydesdale standard bred cross and we have trained him to pull the cart with a couple of friends of mine who are very professional at what they do. This is just a question that i wanted to ask. How do you hitch horse horse or pony up when putting the cart on? I like to tie my horse on the T post and hitch it on from behind. i see and hear some people just drive their horses and back them into the cart, and some people just lead them one by one. So what do you do? Also, is it possible to be a safer way to hitch the horse to the cart when the horse likes to move? my horse is aweful green and just moves constently.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I have someone hold Danee by the halter while I put the cart to


----------



## AQHAwindrunner (Aug 29, 2012)

Thats a good idea, what breed is Danee?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Most of mine are trained to stand in the barn aisle while I hitch up. I always have hold of the lines (because the BRIDLE is on the HORSE) while I am hooking up the parts. I ALWAYS do it in the same order, so I am pretty quick, and everything gets done. 

Most working horses seem to be tied to the trailer or a wall, then backed up and turned away, but this method makes me nervous, and I do not know why. 

IMHO, a horse should STAND where you put it, and STAY there until you come back BEFORE it gets hitched the first time. STAND is the first command my horses start learning. Unless I am leaving the barn fo rsome reason, they NEVER get tied. So hitching as I do is just another thing they stand still for.

Draft horses are brought TO the vehicle, because they are too heavy to move. The light horses get the vehicle brought to THEM, because usually they are easy to roll around. Drafts are taught to step over the shafts or poles, so they are "driven" into position. 

Good Luck!! Hope this helps!

Nancy


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Danee is my mini donkey


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

When I drove single, I had a light cart so I would tie Smoke to the fence or trailer, have her bridle on, talking to her the whole time so she knew where I was, would bring the cart to her and hitch by myself. I now drive a team and I bring them to the pole, back them over it, then my husband helps hitch.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

I always tie mine up to whatever is available,but I have them trained to back into the shafts,for the times I use a Waggon that is too heavy to pull to the horse


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It depends on the weight. The heavier ones have the horses back in as they are too heavy to roll forward


----------

